# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2010] Envoyer un courriel lors de l'envoi d'un formulaire sur SharePoint

## s.jacques

Bonjour,

J'ai plusieurs formulaires sur un site SharePoint que j'ai modifi  l'aide d'InfoPath.

Je me demandais comment il serait possible d'envoyer un courriel de confirmation  la personne qui l'a remplis, et  une liste de personnes compris dans un champs appel "Aussi aviser". Ce champs est de type "MultiUser" dans InfoPath.

Le problme que j'ai c'est que si j'envoie un courriel a userName(), a ne ce converti pas en addresse courriel, et je n'ai pas accs aux valeurs dans des cases de type "User" ou "MultiUser".

Merci de votre aide,

Simon

----------


## ijack30

Il faudrait que tu cres un workflow avec SharePoint Designer. Cela te permettra de convertir le nom en adresse de courriel.

----------

